# Suche fertiges Online Shop Script



## stitch (15. Februar 2002)

Soll für nen Bekannten eine Webseite machen, und in der will er einen Online Shop integriert haben. Da ich zu dumm bin sowas selbst zu programmieren will ich einen fertigen einbauen 
Könnt ihr einen empfehlen? Er sollte folgende Features haben:


leicht für den User zu bedienen
genuaso leicht für mich (nur minimale Kenntnisse in PHP) einzurichten 
Als Währung Euro haben
in PHP + MySQL gecoded sein
kostenlos sollte die Verwendung wenn möglich sein

Habt ihr irgenwelche Vorschläge?

thx, im vorraus!


----------



## b0nzai (15. Februar 2002)

http://www.oscommerce.com/

bietet eigentlich alles was du willst, nur ob es so Kinderleicht für jemanden mit minimalen Kenntnissen ist, weiss ich nicht


----------



## stiffy (16. Februar 2002)

ansonsten http://www.hotscripts.com


----------



## motal (16. Februar 2002)

Oder einfach mal bei PHP-Welt vorbeischauen. Da gibt es massig Scripts

Link 

Gruß,
 Motal


----------



## stitch (18. Februar 2002)

*Vielen Dank!!*

Hab mich für den CaupoShop entschieden. Ist super leicht daran rum zu basteln und vom nutzen genau das was ich suchte. THX!


----------



## craven-city (1. Juli 2007)

Sorry das ich den jetzt wieder hochhole, aber weiss jemand warum der bei dem osCommerce Shop bei start der Installation sagt, ich solle die register_globlas aktivieren?
Weiss jemand wo ich die dort aktivieren kann?


----------



## Iches (1. Juli 2007)

Also wenn du deinen Shop auf einen eigenen Server laufen lässt kannst du dies in der php.ini ändern, aber wenn von irgendeiner Firma gehostet wirst kannst du dies in der Regel eigentlich vergessen. Und musst dir einen anderen Shop suchen.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (1. Juli 2007)

REGISTER_GLOBALS ist eine Einstellung in der PHP.INI

Dieser war bis PHP Version 4.x Standardmässig auf ON, und seit Version 4.x ist der Standardmässig auf OFF

Je nach Provider kannst Du das entweder selbst ändern (z.B. bei Hosteurope) oder eben nicht - dann kann es nur der Provider für Dich ändern !


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

osCommerce ist veraltet.
register_globals=ON bedeutet ein Sicherheitsrisiko (gibt dazu schon genug Beiträge hier im Forum).
Du solltest Dir also entweder ein anderes Shopsystem besorgen oder, sofern möglich, osCommerce an heutige Standards anpassen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## craven-city (2. Juli 2007)

Habe soeben mit meinem Webspace Anbieter gesprochen. 
Dieser hat es mir nun ON gestellt.
Danke für Eure Antworten, dann  werd ich jetzt mal gucken wo die Sicherheitslücken sind


----------



## saftmeister (2. Juli 2007)

Warum nicht xtcommerce? Das ist ein Abkömmling (fork) von oscommerce, nur setzt xtc auf wesentlich elegantere Techniken wie z.B. eine Template-Engine. Desweiteren ist bei xtc der Einsatz von register_globals nicht erforderlich und daher auch nicht erwünscht.


----------

